
Proving Hitchcock Right, Bird Attacks Are Turning Violent This Summer - spking
https://www.wsj.com/articles/proving-hitchcock-right-the-birds-are-turning-violent-this-summer-11563201968?mod=rsswn
======
rman666
Birds Aren’t Real ([https://birdsarentreal.com](https://birdsarentreal.com))

